# Question about a Michigan Breeder



## ritlew (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello,

I'm currently looking for a German Shepherd breeder in Michigan right now, and am looking for some advice. I have already done some searching on these forums and come across at least three posts about the topic: 

695185-breeders-michigan
687265-michigan-breeder-recommendations
520122-choosing-between-michigan-breeders

However, I have found a breeder that seems to be a good responsible breeder called Auf der Marquis (they have a website and a facebook page (I can't post links)). I don't see their name coming up on this website or anywhere else on the web in terms of recommendations or reviews in general. I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience with them or could guide me on evaluating this breeder or their litters as a prospective place to get a GSD from.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Leslie Marquis is a honest and ethical person. She started working with German Shepherds about 7 or 8 years ago and has made some solid connections with great mentors. She has slowly but surely built a nice breeding program with a focus on healthy, well balanced dogs with good structure and temperament. All her breeding dogs have passing orthopedics and most have earned some type of title proving train-ability and intelligence. She has produced less than 10 litters to date but already has dogs working in service homes, herding and in police K9 programs. 

What specifically are you looking for in a new puppy?


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Michigan has a pretty good selection of reputable breeders to choose from so your starting from a pretty nice location. Auf der Marquis was on the list of breeders I contacted in my recent puppy search. Leslie was friendly and responsive through email. She does health check and title her dogs.
I don’t have much feedback to give you about the puppies she produces. I met one and he seemed like a nice young pup.


----------



## ritlew (Nov 17, 2019)

SentinelHarts said:


> Leslie Marquis is a honest and ethical person. She started working with German Shepherds about 7 or 8 years ago and has made some solid connections with great mentors. She has slowly but surely built a nice breeding program with a focus on healthy, well balanced dogs with good structure and temperament. All her breeding dogs have passing orthopedics and most have earned some type of title proving train-ability and intelligence. She has produced less than 10 litters to date but already has dogs working in service homes, herding and in police K9 programs.
> 
> What specifically are you looking for in a new puppy?


Yours are the only posts I've seen mention Auf der Marquis, and I know you have business ties with her. It makes me wary that you didn't admit that in this post; I'm looking for recommendations or analysis from others


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ritlew said:


> Yours are the only posts I've seen mention Auf der Marquis, and I know you have business ties with her. It makes me wary that you didn't admit that in this post; I'm looking for recommendations or analysis from others


That doesn’t mean the dogs are not good. It sounds like you are looking for reasons to rule them out. Do a deeper Advanced search on this forum. I found this on the first page of results.

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/9137959-post7.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know Leslie personally and all of her dogs. The dogs are all of great temperament and health. They can do sport, service, or be great companions. If you are on fb she has an open group with many owners posting. 
I recently used my deceased stud dog with her Sheena for a breeding. Unfortunately there was only one puppy conceived(Frozen collection) but this puppy has checked off every box for me! He is doing amazing, very confident, doing tracking obedience and protection in my club. I really wanted Sheena for Karlo as she complemented his temperament and structure. 
I will forever be grateful to Leslie for providing me with my dream puppy out of Karlo.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I know Leslie personally and all of her dogs. The dogs are all of great temperament and health. They can do sport, service, or be great companions. If you are on fb she has an open group with many owners posting.
> I recently used my deceased stud dog with her Sheena for a breeding. Unfortunately there was only one puppy conceived(Frozen collection) but this puppy has checked off every box for me! He is doing amazing, very confident, doing tracking obedience and protection in my club. I really wanted Sheena for Karlo as she complemented his temperament and structure.
> I will forever be grateful to Leslie for providing me with my dream puppy out of Karlo.



How wonderful that you were able to do that. I've looked at her site, for the future. Her dogs look wonderful.


----------



## ritlew (Nov 17, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> That doesn’t mean the dogs are not good. It sounds like you are looking for reasons to rule them out. Do a deeper Advanced search on this forum. I found this on the first page of results.


Looking for breeders is all about "ruling them out" as I've found. I didn't intend to say the dogs are bad or good, just that I'd like some opinions from others.

I have seen that post and it doesn't say anything in the way of recommendation... just that a litter exists. onyx'girl is the only other poster I've seen mention the breeder. I have done a deep search, that's what led me to making my own post (99% of the results are onyx'girls signature).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, I am in Michigan, I know the breeder and the dogs. Would you rather have hearsay to sway you one way or another? If you want more information, get with Leslie and form your own opinion. She is transparent and helpful with inquiries. And very supportive of her puppy buyers, she doesn't just sell pups, she invests in her litters and who she sells to becomes friends. I know this is normal for many breeders, as it should be if the buyer wants that connection. 
Identifying a good breeder is important. 
This website isn't as active as some fb groups are when it comes to regional input on breeders. edit to add: I know many breeders in Michigan, I am not one to promote a single breeder just because. If you want a short list of working line breeders in the area, I can share who I know that produces nice dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ritlew said:


> Looking for breeders is all about "ruling them out" as I've found. I didn't intend to say the dogs are bad or good, just that I'd like some opinions from others.
> 
> I have seen that post and it doesn't say anything in the way of recommendation... just that a litter exists. onyx'girl is the only other poster I've seen mention the breeder. I have done a deep search, that's what led me to making my own post (99% of the results are onyx'girls signature).


I agree with what Onyx just said. Meet the breeder and the dogs. Ask questions. Learn to read a pedigree and understand who is in the pedigree of the puppy you are looking at. Are the dogs titled? Are other puppies from those parents titled? Ask for references to current owners.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Arek von der Wedeme

This male is theirs. Every dog in the pedigree is titled. Look at the health information. Then search for other info on that dog. Do the same for the other dogs on their site. Usually sires are titled, dams may or may not be, but look and see what their credentials are and if you like them. You can learn more on your own than from one person on a message board saying they have a nice puppy from the breeder.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> I agree with what Onyx just said. Meet the breeder and the dogs. Ask questions. Learn to read a pedigree and understand who is in the pedigree of the puppy you are looking at. Are the dogs titled? Are other puppies from those parents titled? Ask for references to current owners.


I completely agree with visiting the breeder and possibly where they train. Talk and listen and ask questions. Pedigree is a more complicated hurdle but it can be at least started and you can ask questions about pedigree too.
As far as finding out whether puppies from the breeder have titles, I very much like breeders that have website information on their previous litters. This does not truly indicate whether a breeder is superior over one that does not provide the same information, but that additional information is very helpful.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

ritlew said:


> Yours are the only posts I've seen mention Auf der Marquis, and I know you have business ties with her. It makes me wary that you didn't admit that in this post; I'm looking for recommendations or analysis from others



I see, well considering many of her dogs are out of my lines and my username here is my kennel name I didn't think it was necessary to "admit" my association with her.

I am a a reputable breeder with 15+yrs experience and she is one of the very few people who I have sold dogs to with breeding rights. (if that gives you any indication of my opinion of her ethics)

Since you have dismissed my input, I will leave it at that

Best of luck in your search

Camilla


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> Arek von der Wedeme
> 
> This male is theirs. Every dog in the pedigree is titled. Look at the health information. Then search for other info on that dog. Do the same for the other dogs on their site. Usually sires are titled, dams may or may not be, but look and see what their credentials are and if you like them. You can learn more on your own than from one person on a message board saying they have a nice puppy from the breeder.


FYI- Arek von der Wedeme belongs to Malinda Weber at Weberhaus. Malinda agreed to the stud service, as she has with Togo and Frodo in some of Leslie's other breedings


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

SentinelHarts said:


> FYI- Arek von der Wedeme belongs to Malinda Weber at Weberhaus. Malinda agreed to the stud service, as she has with Togo and Frodo in some of Leslie's other breedings


They look like excellent dogs. I’m not sure why the OP didn’t check pedigrees and meet the breeder vs asking opinions from strangers on a message board. It helps to be open minded when searching. If a buyer goes in with a bad attitude I would think not many quality breeders want to deal with that.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> They look like excellent dogs. I’m not sure why the OP didn’t check pedigrees and meet the breeder vs asking opinions from strangers on a message board. It helps to be open minded when searching. If a buyer goes in with a bad attitude I would think not many quality breeders want to deal with that.


I’m not sure if the OP explicitly said they weren’t going to meet with breeders or try to read pedigrees. I hope they do and that we can help them prepare and digest what they’ve seen. 
I’m also not sure if they are being negative. I agree that in my research on Auf der Marquis this forum did not have a lot of info on this breeder. This thread helps that because I agree Weberhaus look like nice dogs. 
Also I totally contacted strangers on this very forum for their feedback on the breeder of their pup, though this was targeted and through private messages. For the OP, a PM might be a good idea because members will say a lot more through private messages than in forum posts.


----------



## springt (Nov 25, 2019)

*Most Definitely Recommend!!*

My husband and I met Leslie over a year ago when we inquired on a 7-year-old dam she was "retiring" from breeding and looking for a good home, and we were looking for a dog for my elderly father-in-law to keep him company. We met with Leslie several times, some alone and some with Dad, to interview each other to be sure that we were what she was looking for for Kona's retirement and that Kona was what we were looking for for our Dad. She was very patient with us and all of our questions. At that time, we currently had an 11-year-old GSD in our own home but were interested in getting a puppy "some time in the future" as well. Leslie was gracious enough to allow my husband and myself to come "visit" with puppy litters on roughly a monthly basis to get to know her and her family and also to help socialize the puppies, five litters in total if I remember correctly. I have not previously witnessed such caring of the individual pups/litters in my 50+years of having GSDs from any breeder, and her adult dogs are just as amazing, well behaved, well mannered, and socialized. She goes to great lengths to train, title, and breed these beautiful dogs to get amazing results. We've watched several of her pups go on to train in the settings of police work, tracking, and service work for veterans. 

We lost our precious Zoey in October at almost 12 years old, and we got our first puppy from Auf der Marquis this past Thursday after visiting with the litter almost weekly since they were born, a product of Gracie and Arek. I'm happy to report to you that he is the most amazing puppy we've ever had (not that I'm biased of course . He has a great temperament, already follows some basic commands, and is smart as a whip although he is still a 10-week old puppy and is mischievous as expected. Leslie was instrumental in helping us pick out a pup that would be suitable as we would like to train him in IGP when he gets a little older, and he has already demonstrated characteristics suitable for this type of training. He is most definitely not timid, is very curious of all his new surroundings, is not afraid of loud noises, etc. I also witnessed on several occasions her visits with other potential buyers to discuss their particular needs and wants, and she was very helpful with them making their selection of a pup to suit their own personal needs. 

I tend to be long-winded (sorry  so to answer your question, we are not family and have no business affiliation with them, and I would most definitely recommend Auf der Marquis Kennel and Leslie Marquis as thee place to get your new German Shepherd puppy in Michigan. We live over an hour drive from there, in Rockford, and wouldn't go anywhere else. I hope this helps in your decision. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ritlew (Nov 17, 2019)

SentinelHarts said:


> I see, well considering many of her dogs are out of my lines and my username here is my kennel name I didn't think it was necessary to "admit" my association with her.


That's fair. I apologize if how I worded it sounded charged. That wasn't my intention



SentinelHarts said:


> Since you have dismissed my input, I will leave it at that


I'm not dismissing your input, but I am taking it with a grain of salt


----------



## ritlew (Nov 17, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> They look like excellent dogs. I’m not sure why the OP didn’t check pedigrees and meet the breeder vs asking opinions from strangers on a message board. It helps to be open minded when searching. If a buyer goes in with a bad attitude I would think not many quality breeders want to deal with that.


I have checked pedigrees and talked to the breeder. However, I am new to this whole puppy business and was looking for input from unbiased third parties (to make up for my lack of experience evaluating breeders). The truth is I didn't find any issues with Auf Der Marquis, but the open minded part of me wanted to solicit advice from people who are in the know (germanshepherds.com seemed like a good place for that).

Also, part of my goal was to help anyone else who typed "Auf Der Marquis" into google or this website.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Those are good reasons. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ritlew said:


> I have checked pedigrees and talked to the breeder. However, I am new to this whole puppy business and was looking for input from unbiased third parties (to make up for my lack of experience evaluating breeders). The truth is I didn't find any issues with Auf Der Marquis, but the open minded part of me wanted to solicit advice from people who are in the know (germanshepherds.com seemed like a good place for that).
> 
> Also, part of my goal was to help anyone else who typed "Auf Der Marquis" into google or this website.


I understand your need for knowledge. I was the same way, kind of wanted to stay somewhat local when searching for a puppy to do schutzhund with. I lucked out with the timing of a breeding and got a pup that could do it all. Karlo exceeded my expectations, and I wish I'd been a better handler to be fair to him.

One thing I can say about Leslies program, is that she has mentors that are very experienced. Camilla and Melinda are excellent in guiding her breeding decisions and so far she has done very well in matching up her females to males, and her program is versatile in what the dogs are doing. Which is what a well bred GSD is all about, versatile working ability.  She also holds back pups with goals to further her program.
If you want a dog that will be a great companion, one that could go to the podium with skilled handling, I think a pup from her breeding program could take you where you want to go.


----------



## EmPrej18 (Nov 25, 2019)

I found out about Auf Der Marquis through recommendations on a working dog Facebook group, along with a few other breeders. I had quite the list and after all of the research I did into each one and talking with some of the breeders, I was drawn towards Leslie and her dogs. She is so helpful with any questions you may have, and you can tell how much care she puts towards each breeding. 
I spoke with leslie on the phone about a puppy she had available and she offered to let me visit. I drove from south Louisiana to Michigan to meet her and the dogs. I am new to buying from a good breeder and with that was nerves of asking the wrong questions or just not being good enough for a puppy. She never made me feel uncomfortable or like I was in over my head. We talked and decided on a litter that would probably produce a puppy to fit my needs/wants. 
I have not yet gotten a puppy from her, but only because of unexpected changes in my life that made us both decide that now isn’t the time for me to have a new puppy. But I did recently drive back to Michigan to pick up a 2year old male from a previous litter that was being rehomed to my neighbor. I spent a few days with Gunther and he is an awesome dog. Quick to learn, fun, and all around gorgeous.

Basically, Leslie is great and her dogs are great and I can’t wait to get a puppy from her! ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are on FB, you can join the group "HGH-Herding-In-america" and watch some of the dogs Leslie and Camilla co-own. It won't tell you about the pups they produce, but you can read what the shepherd says about the dogs, how they respond to training, how they respond to him, see the level of drive and know that they are not dog aggressive. 



Your original post doesn't say what you are wanting to do with your pup, but IMO you should be able to get a very nicely balanced pup for a variety of goals without any nutty drives.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

EmPrej18 said:


> I found out about Auf Der Marquis through recommendations on a working dog Facebook group, along with a few other breeders. I had quite the list and after all of the research I did into each one and talking with some of the breeders, I was drawn towards Leslie and her dogs. She is so helpful with any questions you may have, and you can tell how much care she puts towards each breeding.
> I spoke with leslie on the phone about a puppy she had available and she offered to let me visit. I drove from south Louisiana to Michigan to meet her and the dogs. I am new to buying from a good breeder and with that was nerves of asking the wrong questions or just not being good enough for a puppy. She never made me feel uncomfortable or like I was in over my head. We talked and decided on a litter that would probably produce a puppy to fit my needs/wants.
> I have not yet gotten a puppy from her, but only because of unexpected changes in my life that made us both decide that now isn’t the time for me to have a new puppy. But I did recently drive back to Michigan to pick up a 2year old male from a previous litter that was being rehomed to my neighbor. I spent a few days with Gunther and he is an awesome dog. Quick to learn, fun, and all around gorgeous.
> 
> Basically, Leslie is great and her dogs are great and I can’t wait to get a puppy from her! ?


Gunther is stunning. He has that 'presence'. So glad that you connected your neighbor to him.


----------

